# Two more paintings



## mygrain (Oct 28, 2004)

Here are two more...


----------



## Karalee (Oct 28, 2004)

Theses are fantastic Mygrain!


----------



## Niki (Oct 28, 2004)

Gorgeus. 
Love the style you use.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 28, 2004)

Thank ya!!!


----------



## elrick (Oct 28, 2004)

Cats...meow!


----------



## oriecat (Oct 28, 2004)

That's almost my Orie at the top!  

I love your paintings!


----------



## Aga (Oct 28, 2004)

They are great, what else can I say...  I like the idea, by the way


----------



## mygrain (Oct 28, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> That's almost my Orie at the top!
> 
> I love your paintings!



The top one is my fav from this year's batch. I still have it I think...I'll have to check. I try to hang on to my favs for some weird reason but...


----------



## Darfion (Oct 29, 2004)

Very good work. What medium do you use? Oil? Acrylic?


----------



## mygrain (Oct 29, 2004)

Darfion said:
			
		

> Very good work. What medium do you use? Oil? Acrylic?



Thanks! 

Arylic with a high gloss medium.  I try to keep the layers translucent like using a fatty varnish medium in oils. I prefer oils and worked for years in them but I have no studio space to use such chemicals anymore and now paint out of my home so I've resorted to acyrlics. It took a bit of adjusting but I like them a lot now.


----------



## bitterillusions (Nov 12, 2004)

I adore the back grounds on these! And the kitty! I love kitties! The saidning is awesome!


----------



## mygrain (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks Bit!!!  Yep cats are great but we have love/hate relationships. They love to mess up stuff and i hate to clean up after them.


----------

